# Forgot to sign on this month



## robbie00 (7 Nov 2010)

Hi,

I forgot to sign on last week as I forgot. I am going to go down and sign on again for this month. Will I be cut off and have to reapply or will they just advise me not to forgot to sign on next month?


----------



## seantheman (7 Nov 2010)

AFAIK you just go to the office and fill in a form with answer to question

the reason i did not sign on this month was, tick appropriate box
Slept in
Forgot
Was drunk/stoned
Was at work


----------



## robbie00 (7 Nov 2010)

Cheers hope its that easy I forgot all about it as I was preparing for some interviews I had last week.


----------



## DB74 (8 Nov 2010)

Did you ever forget to go to work?


----------



## Welfarite (10 Nov 2010)

Youn will not get paid until you present yourself to the office; they will stop payment form date of lapsed signature onj the presumption that you do not wnat payment as you did not delcare that you wer unemployed. get down there ASAP to reactivate your claim.


----------

